# OMG Thanks tried Nutro



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

THANSK SO MUCH for making realize he hated his food LOL PLUS it was bad for him.... YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST

Omg I was going to try the gold one or wellness cause I can get that one in a store here








*but*
went in and the nutro rep was there and another man( sold nutro in pet smart) who said that nutro is fed to rescue dogs and I as a screwball believed it lol

and they also said the food I was feeding is bad has a lot of by products....

I realized that Jack may be a canned food dog and as much as I hate it I would give some to get him to eat 

HE ATE HE ATE








1 cup and 1/4 can of canned the whole thing and licked the bowl....
I am so happy and he seems happier









I know what I did was wrong not to bring it in a little at a time but oh well am tired of him eating so little...

It is a puppy chow that is controlled growth so he wont get so big so fast????? anyone know about this food?

So glad not to have to cook egg and melt cheese lol to get him to eat 1/2 cup
Hope he eats it tomorrow LOl

Again so much thanks







for so much help


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nutro is a good step up from the Iams, and I'm glad your dog likes it better. Did you get the Large breed puppy or just the puppy food?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got the large breed puppy 

I think the next step will be the wellness and the gold whatever that rest of it was LOl

Emoore what do you feed yours?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I feed mine Taste of the Wild Pacific stream because one of my dogs can't digest rice or corn and is allergic to chicken. I know, weird, right? Wellness and solid gold are both great foods, though.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Ok, a bit of a different opinion. My son's dog was sponsered by Nutro for 2005-2007. But when the kid called the Nutro Rep, after some concerns, the rep refused to answer any of my son's questions. 

The food, at least my understanding, is the responsibility of a third party, and is not processed in the US. Infact, the third party processes tons of dog food, and I doubt knows the difference between Nutro and the other brands they process.

So the kid has a new sponsor, and the food is processed in the US.

This topic has come up before, and some have mentioned dog foods procssed in the US that are higher quality. Please recommend.

As for the kid's new sponsor, if anyone is interested please send a personal E Mail.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dog was on Nutro natural choice large breed puppy til she was 6 mos. as recommended by the breeder. She developed Panostietis at that time and I then put her on a raw diet. This was before the recalls on nutro and I still wonder if the nutro could have caused her to grow too fast. I think there is better kibble out there. When I do feed kibble it is Taste of the Wild pacific stream. Every time I go into a chain pet store there is a Nutro rep selling greenies or whatever, I tell them I feed RAW and then they leave me alone...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

OMg it seems I am just doing so much wrong lol

anyway
he ate even more tonight another 1/2 cup

after this is gone maybe I should switch hima gain to solid gold


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

onyx
was it from the food that she got that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure if it was diet or genetic related. Pano is a long bone growth disease. Similar to growing pains, it comes and goes while pups are growing. They do get over it by about 18 mos. Onyx is long legged and large for a female, but I still wonder if diet was the cause, too much calcium is one factor in getting Pano. I think there are better foods out there than Nutro. Onyx has ear infections every now and then as well, so I have her diet grain free.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

is there 2 much calcium in Nutro?
I better check the bag

I think that Jack is just a canned food junkie and as soon as I can maybe try solid gold
He at least is eating now and I am happy abpout that


I do not think he has a lot of calcium becasue his ear sucks lol

Thanks for your help


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Count BrunoOmg I was going to try the gold one or wellness cause I can get that one in a store here


In my opinion Wellness and Solid Gold (if that's what you are referring to) are better foods than Nutro, but you can do much worse than Nutro and at the end of the day you have to go with what your dog does well on.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Count BrunoOmg I was going to try the gold one or wellness cause I can get that one in a store here
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks ever so much
for now if he is eating that is my goal right now

Will get him on better
But now he eats all I give him LOL so how much do I feed LOL
funny from one extreme to the other


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you overfeed, you get puddingpoo...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

too late to delete my computer is running slow.. sorry about the double post....


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thats ok about double post

I did increase a little
have noticed that when he is either hungry or has to poop he gets obnoxious LOL

He takes along time to poop lol 
I gave him 1-1/4 cups and the 1/4 can dog food I will give him only 1 cup tonight and see how that goes

Last night he ate 1/4 cup of PLAIN kibble WOOOO

But like I said he was hungry
He is really growing OMG I jsut acnt believe the difference in 5 weeks

Thanks for your help
I reallly need it LOL


----------

